# Giant Daytime Sword 10/30



## aquaholic

Just me and Adam Acardi, no Harpoon, fish of a lifetime:thumbup:


----------



## Achim2

That's awesome, congrats! Please share the story!


----------



## LITECATCH

Dang Terry!!! That's awesome!!


----------



## Xiphius

WOW thats a sea monster. How long was the LJFL? Had to take 4 hours on conventional cranking to get to gaff range! Congratulations.


----------



## Chris V

Good grief!!! That’s a monster!!! Did you get a length by chance? Gotta be well over 300.


----------



## sniperpeeps

That’s a nice one, good job!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panhandlephinsphan

OH MY!!!! Still waiting on the story- 

Congrats- that is a BEAST!


----------



## Stegmj

Awesome fish, bump for a story!!!!


----------



## Solace

Awesome Beast! Likewise waiting on more details!


----------



## haulingrass

Hence the no reply means he's resting up from the fight,give him a day or so to catch his breath.That's an awesome catch.


----------



## Bill Me

Sweet!


----------



## DoubleD

Fantastic fish! At the top of my bucket list.


----------



## jack2

Xiphius said:


> WOW thats a sea monster. How long was the LJFL? Had to take 4 hours on conventional cranking to get to gaff range! Congratulations.


maybe four or more. adam sent me the vid with terry cranking after 2 hrs.
awesome fish.
but adam is a fish magnet. he knows where the fish are.
good to see you again terry. i assume you did all the cranking:whistling:
CONGRATULATIONS AND HATS OFF TO TERRY AND ADAM.:thumbup:

jack


----------



## PompChaser315

Holy smokes


----------



## Jason

Breath taking...literally!!!! What a fricken achievement!!!! CONGRATS!


----------



## Tim_G

Congrats Terry! Nice work!


----------



## Realtor

wow, how long was the fight? how deep?


----------



## choppinlow

What a catch!


----------



## aquaholic

Here's what happened...

70 miles out, 2200' deep, fish was hooked at 1800'. 3rd drop of the day, 11:30am
She was 140" long from tip to tip, 49" girth, 89" from lower jaw to fork, impossible to weigh, but I can tell you this, I am 6'1" 200lbs, and she dwarfed me, she was easily 400+lbs.

Once hooked, there was no moving her up the water column, she easily swam wherever she wanted, after the first hour, she swam straight up to the boat and did tight circles maybe 6' under the surface trying to hook the line in the props, motors were off and trimmed up, This was the MOST amazing sight, she looked HUGE and you could tell she was just sizing us up and trying to figure this out. We knew with no harpoon on board, she would have to give out and it was going to be a long fight.

Then she went straight down over 1000', the reel was so hot, you could not touch the spool, Adam kept pouring on ice water. Hours 2 and 3 go by, she comes back up to the surface about 300' in front of the boat, I stick the rod in the front holder, tighten the drag slightly, it's time to wear her out, she begins to pull my 8,000lb boat at 3mph for over 20 minutes! I told Adam to put a line out the back and let's troll while she towing us UNBELIEVABLE strength.

.Then she dies and begins to sink, at that point it was lift a foot at a time till she finally came boat side, belly up. 
then the real work began for Adam and I, getting her in the boat thru the undersized tuna door, pull and take a break, repeat, we were exhausted.

Fish of a lifetime, felt like Old Man In The Sea:thumbup:


----------



## panhandlephinsphan

THAT was the story I was looking for!! Awesome post- thank you


----------



## sniperpeeps

What was the short length?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## etrade92

Wow is all I have to say.


----------



## Boardfeet

Congratulations!
That is a rare beast.
Wow just WOW!!


----------



## FenderBender

Incredible fish and story. What kind of gear were you using?


----------



## aquaholic

lower jaw to fork was 89"


----------



## aquaholic

50W w/ 80lb braid, 30' 300lb wind-on leader


----------



## aquaholic

verified length


----------



## Stegmj

TYVM for the story, may rethink the deep drop for swords,,...


----------



## hjorgan

Very cool. Bucket list fish for me.


----------



## Jason

Holy crap batman, amazing story and I'm wore out now!!! 



Post of the year!!! Ya'll should have bought a lottery ticket once ya'll put feet on solid ground... How many cities ya'll gonna feed with that joker? hahaha


----------



## WAHOOU39

Congratulations!


----------



## Bluecape

Wow! What a great fish!! Congratulations!


----------



## hebegb again

Dayum! Well done guys


----------



## Magic236

congrats!


----------

